# The Police rehearsals Monday



## thekenster7600 (Feb 12, 2007)

Can anyone record this?

WEB NEWS ALERT - THE POLICE! VIA MNR & EPK LINK & SATELLITE FEED MONDAY, FEBRUARY 12, 2007, BEGINNING AT 2pm ET.
'LIVE' REHEARSAL FEATURING THE POLICE: STING, STEWART COPELAND AND ANDY SUMMERS!
1) Performance Footage Live from the Rehearsal with Question & Answer component included within the newsfeed.
2) Post-rehearsal b-roll feeds: Highlights including Performance & Interview Footage.

FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE POLICE, REHEARSALS/ SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT AND SATELLITE FEEDS, GO TO OUR MULTIMEDIA NEWS RELEASE: 
(triple w)dot mhp3 dot com/police

LIVE WEBCAST, 2/12 AT 2pm ET:
(triple w) dot thepolicerehearsals dot com/webcast/

MP3 FILE- THE POLICE REHEARSAL HIGHLIGHTS & INTERVIEW:

(triple w)dot mhp3 dot com/police (MP3 FILE WILL BE POSTED ON 2/12 AT 7:30pm ET)

SATELLITE FEED DATES AND TIMES- KU AND C-BAND:
1) THE POLICE: LIVE REHEARSAL & SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT:
MONDAY, FEBRUARY 12: 2:00pm to 3:00 pm ET. Satellite Coordinates (KU-Band): Galaxy 11 / Transponder K13/DOWNLINK FREQ: 11960H Trouble Numbers for the above feed: 213-505-5949 and/or 213-215-4819

2) THE POLICE: REHEARSAL HIGHLIGHTS, ARTIST Q&A, B-ROLL: 
FEED #1: MONDAY, FEBRUARY 12: 7:30pm to 7:45pm ET. Satellite Coordinates (C-Band): Galaxy 6 (IA-6)/ Transponder C11/DOWNLINK FREQ: 3920V

RE-FEED: TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 13: 6:30am to 6:45am ET.
Satellite Coordinates (C-Band): Galaxy 6 (IA-6)/ Transponder C11/DOWNLINK FREQ: 3920V Trouble Number for the above feeds: 323-993-4915

if someone can, please email me. 
Thanks!

[email protected]


----------

